# ITT: Fucking Epic Car Videos.



## Ames (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay you gearheads.  Epic car videos.  Post.  Now.


If any of you guys can top Format67, I will love you.
(watch in HD)
[video=youtube;53c6o_cNPEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53c6o_cNPEo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 11, 2011)

So damn redneck, but awesome/hilarious 
[video=youtube;wJr48sjvz-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJr48sjvz-E[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;q6I29UlOZSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6I29UlOZSo[/video]
[video=youtube;0zxxM9EYQzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zxxM9EYQzY[/video]
[video=youtube;ivlVfChBkzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivlVfChBkzg[/video]
[video=youtube;j7gZ28Msa8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7gZ28Msa8g[/video]
[video=youtube;_tnuRNu-FV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tnuRNu-FV4[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2011)

Hehe somebody linked me that "band car" video before.  Epicness.

There appears to be a go kart attached to this engine:

[video=youtube;EhVhY_BAHJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVhY_BAHJ0[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 11, 2011)

[yt]hLIkjWFNAKI[/yt]

:3


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> [yt]hLIkjWFNAKI[/yt]
> 
> :3



The one with the cat was nothing short of pure genius. 

[video=youtube;caOqD54oxRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caOqD54oxRA[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, can't forget this

[yt]_ve4M4UsJQo[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Epicness, who said cars shouldn't be war machines? 

[video=youtube;msPrOIAVUZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msPrOIAVUZo[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;djrqktlYQ0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djrqktlYQ0k[/video]


----------

